# My Super DMZ Review.



## SloppyJ (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay so I wanted to log my results so we could see really how this compound works. Here are the conditions of the test. 

I am using it as a finisher on a long 19 week EQ cycle. Here was the layout.

1-19 Test E 750mg 
1-4 Test Prop 100mg EOD
1-9 EQ 600mg
10-18 EQ 900mg
5-9 Dbol 50mg
10-17 Tren 50mg to 75mg ED
18-22 Super DMZ 

So today was my first day of the DMZ. The caps are nice and there was no signs of any residual powder on them. Very professional. 

Started my cycle at 204lbs at 6'1". Today I sit at 231.2lbs. 

I honestly don't expect too much weight gain since it's so late in my cycle but I hope I get some decent strength gains and some recomp action going on. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## hill450 (Oct 10, 2011)

I will be interested to see how this goes as I plan to use super dmz as a kicker soon.  I know it won't be quite the same but still be nice to see.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 10, 2011)

nice gain bro. Got any before pics and after pics that your gonna throw up?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## GMO (Oct 10, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Okay so I wanted to log my results so we could see really how this compound works. Here are the conditions of the test.
> 
> I am using it as a finisher on a long 19 week EQ cycle. Here was the layout.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Yeah log it bro!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2011)

Will be following.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 10, 2011)

watching this one


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 10, 2011)

will be watching this


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the feedback!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'll be staying tuned to this log.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 10, 2011)

In for the log. Good luck bro. It looks like you already accomplished a lot with this cycle, anything extra will be like extra icing on the cake


----------



## J.thom (Oct 10, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Dr. Tox (Oct 10, 2011)

Sloppy- checking in. How long in the cycle before the EQ kicked in. I am at week 4 and have been dosing at 600 mg. This is my first run using EQ as my base. Just not sure what to expect?


----------



## TGB1987 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking forward to the results of the Super DMZ addition.  Will be watching


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 11, 2011)

hell ya brotha!

lookin foward to seein how ya do

kick some ass man


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Holy fuck, got a LOT of vets in here. I appreciate that shit guys. Everyone knows that I will give my honest review and not sugar coat it. I assume the gains are going to be a much milder because it's so late in the cycle and I'm already up so many pounds but who knows?

GMO said it's a GREAT recomp compound so maybe I can recomp even more. The tren already did a great job. Loved it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Dr. Tox said:


> Sloppy- checking in. How long in the cycle before the EQ kicked in. I am at week 4 and have been dosing at 600 mg. This is my first run using EQ as my base. Just not sure what to expect?


 

Man maybe it was placebo but i noticed the hunger effects at least 6 weeks in. But I didn't notice the vascularity until around week 10. Then I added in tren. But I believe the EQ combo with tren to have a GREAT synergy. All I know is that I'm just as lean as when I'm started if not more. When I PCT and diet back down, it will be awesome. Honestly bro, if you have extra eq on hand, dont be afraid to bump it up. I noticed the effects even more at 900mg. That seems to be right on for me. But for some reason or another I don't respond well to low doses.


----------



## crazyotter (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in! Good luck bro


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry for the shitty ass picture but I guess this will be my "Before"


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking huge sloppy.  Nice job.  Can't wait to see what the super dmz  does for you

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Okay so I wanted to log my results so we could see really how this compound works. Here are the conditions of the test.
> 
> I am using it as a finisher on a long 19 week EQ cycle. Here was the layout.
> 
> ...


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Looking huge sloppy. Nice job. Can't wait to see what the super dmz does for you
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 

Thanks man. I still feel small compared to all of these monsters on this site.


----------



## Hench (Oct 11, 2011)

Sub'd bro. 

Was thinking of adding some Super DMZ as a finisher to my cycle, can't wait to see what it does for you. 

Looking swole as well dude.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol I hear ya man.  Same here.  Your getting up there with heavyiron though.  A couple more cycles you will be at freak status.  Are you messing with slin yet?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## oufinny (Oct 11, 2011)

So you are done with your test and running this alone right?  Curious why aren't running the test for 2 weeks then PCT after the next 2 when the ester clears or did I miss something sloppy?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Lol I hear ya man. Same here. Your getting up there with heavyiron though. A couple more cycles you will be at freak status. Are you messing with slin yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


 

Nah bro. GMO tried to talk me into it during PCT and I'm just not ready for slin yet. Personal issues with my grandpa just passing away from diabetes and just plain dangerousness of it scare me. I'm not near that level. I decided to run IGF during my PCT though so that will be nice. 

I'm a young dude and this is only my second cycle (Yeah I know tren, heavy dosages....blah..blah... but at least I'm being safe). Heavy would make me look like a child if I stood next to him. That man is a freak. I'll be lucky to get there. One day I might be there. I have some diet work to do though.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

oufinny said:


> So you are done with your test and running this alone right? Curious why aren't running the test for 2 weeks then PCT after the next 2 when the ester clears or did I miss something sloppy?


 

No bro maybe I posted it wrong? I just stopped the EQ. So I'm running the test one week longer than the EQ then waiting two weeks for it all to clear then I will start PCT. 

I started the DMZ when I stopped my EQ cause that's exactly 4 weeks until I start my PCT. And there is a 4 week supply of DMZ. I hate the 2 week down time while the ester clears so I like to run prop or take an oral during that time.

Does that clear it up?


----------



## Mkpaint (Oct 11, 2011)

In for the ride


----------



## fightbackhxc21 (Oct 11, 2011)

following.


----------



## fightbackhxc21 (Oct 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Okay so I wanted to log my results so we could see really how this compound works. Here are the conditions of the test.
> 
> I am using it as a finisher on a long 19 week EQ cycle. Here was the layout.
> 
> ...



pretty good base to start off with.


----------



## M4A3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Subbed.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

fightbackhxc21 said:


> pretty good base to start off with.


 

Thank you. Been lifting since 8th grade and I've always just been a big bastard. Cutting the fat and turning into more muscle is my problem, not gaining weight.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah man I understand.  Sorry to hear about your grandfather.  Slin will be the last thing I try IF I ever do.  Ive heard too many horror stories about guys who didnt know what they were doing with slin


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a feeling that I would have great guidance but it's just too much for me right now. That's just an entire different level to me. Thanks for the condolences.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry about you losing your grandfather Bro, may he rest in peace.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I have a feeling that I would have great guidance but it's just too much for me right now. That's just an entire different level to me. Thanks for the condolences.


yeah get as far as you can with what your using now, and then when you want to take it to the next level, add the insulin and take your body to freak status


----------



## endurance724 (Oct 11, 2011)

will be following as well, lookin good sloppy.


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 11, 2011)

Sloppy. THANK YOU for starting this thread....All my goodies are coming in for my upcoming cycle and SuperDMZ is part of it. I actually might even be running it two different times in the cycle.....Definitely looking forward to seeing what you have to say about it my man.

On a side note, sorry to hear about your grandpa...Not just saying that either. I was close to all my grandparents and they have all passed on and anytime you lose someone its hard....

On ANOTHER side note....looking big bro, and I definitely mean that in the MOST homosexual way possible. 

MIB


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 11, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Sorry about you losing your grandfather Bro, may he rest in peace.



Condolences. Best you get uber jacked & tan in his memory


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Condolences. Best you get uber jacked & tan in his memory


 
That's the goal! 


And no despite how many PM's you send me cap, I won't take the towel off "Just so you can see my quads."


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 11, 2011)

so what are you dosing the DMZ at? you said you respond better at high doses of AAS so i thought id ask, i ran 3 caps a day with big results, but it sparked some gyno so use that AI bro... good luck


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Grandpa.  You have been great with everything and know you will have a very unbiased review of this.  Moved up a few more steps in my book with all the help you gave me and now knowing of your personal situations.  I lost my Grandma two months ago and I was ready to give up.  Inspiration brother.  Thanks.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

chucky1 said:


> so what are you dosing the DMZ at? you said you respond better at high doses of AAS so i thought id ask, i ran 3 caps a day with big results, but it sparked some gyno so use that AI bro... good luck


 
Since my body is pretty much cashed out right now I'm just going to stick to 2 caps per day. I figure that is the safer route. Plus there's always next cycle. 



suprfast said:


> Sorry to hear about Grandpa. You have been great with everything and know you will have a very unbiased review of this. Moved up a few more steps in my book with all the help you gave me and now knowing of your personal situations. I lost my Grandma two months ago and I was ready to give up. Inspiration brother. Thanks.


 
Man we just have to remember that they are up there watching down on us. I'm sure that you too learned many things from her as I did from my grandpa. Just remember them and live your life to make them proud. And I know how scary a first cycle can be. You know I got your back bro. BBQ bros!!!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

Queing it up.  Food pron to get you hungry







Salt lick in TX(if i ever get a chance, though I heard its more commercialized then it used to be).


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw that shit on TV. Got a huge boner. Good meat always does it for me. No homo 

Side note I just got back about 10lbs of summer sausage with pepperjack cheese and jalopenos in it from my deer I shot on opening day. Shit is GOOD. I also got me some smoked venison bologna. Fry that shit up with some mayo..... I'll be 250 in no time. hahaha


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Saw that shit on TV. Got a huge boner. Good meat always does it for me. No homo



Id fuck a homo for that BBQ.  Can I still say no homo?


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 12, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Id fuck a homo for that BBQ. Can I still say no homo?


 
I think actually violating a homo in that way, does in fact, MAKE you a homo.....but if you say no homo, then you're good.


----------



## GMO (Oct 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Since my body is pretty much cashed out right now I'm just going to stick to 2 caps per day. I figure that is the safer route. Plus there's always next cycle.



There's no need to run it any higher than that.  I ran it at 2 caps ED and so did HeavyIron...


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

I dunno it's probably just cause I had a badass workout yesterday and changed some things up but I feel really tight right now.


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 12, 2011)

Ill be watching as well...


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 12, 2011)

Heres some motivation for you bro.  Smash fucking weights!
Ultimate Motivation !The biggest adrenaline rush ! (shady14m) - YouTube


----------



## Crank (Oct 12, 2011)

you tha man sloppy! great thread so far.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> No bro maybe I posted it wrong? I just stopped the EQ. So I'm running the test one week longer than the EQ then waiting two weeks for it all to clear then I will start PCT.
> 
> I started the DMZ when I stopped my EQ cause that's exactly 4 weeks until I start my PCT. And there is a 4 week supply of DMZ. I hate the 2 week down time while the ester clears so I like to run prop or take an oral during that time.
> 
> Does that clear it up?



I assumed that was the case.  Enjoy the run, good thing you will have test still in you cause the superdrol in it does make some nasty sides for people who run it solo, the test should make the lethargy a non-issue for you.  And you will surely dry up a lot especially if you are still running your on-cycle AI with it.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> There's no need to run it any higher than that.  I ran it at 2 caps ED and so did HeavyIron...



No need to go past 2, that is a lot of superdrol already at 2.  The DMZ is fine at 30 mgs but throw in 30 mgs of superdrol on top of that, good god that would spell bad back pumps and horrible sides.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I assumed that was the case. Enjoy the run, good thing you will have test still in you cause the superdrol in it does make some nasty sides for people who run it solo, the test should make the lethargy a non-issue for you. And you will surely dry up a lot especially if you are still running your on-cycle AI with it.


 
I'm starting to feel it. I feel weird tonight. Started to break out a little on my chest. I've dropped some weight also. Not sure if this is normal. 

I'm also not sure if the breaking out isn't from stopping my tren last week. 

I will admit to going out and having some beers after a ass raping on a chem test one night but other than that I have been doing good diet wise. But I'm not hungry at all. I woke up this morning and was running errands until like 9 before I ate and went to class. Before this I would wake up starving. I got lunch on my way to work and forced it down. Had a shake and a bar and I could have done without dinner too but I stuffed it down. 

Weight is at 228 right now.  


I just feel kinda weird, I don't know how else to put it. Have a slight headache and looking flushed. Maybe my BP is up, I will check it tomorrow.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Crank said:


> you tha man sloppy! great thread so far.


 
Thanks for stopping in my man!


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 12, 2011)

As you can tell it's already starting to dry me up. Midsection is popping out MUCH more than the first pic. This is kinda crazy for only 4 days worth of something. Maybe I'm super sensitive to it. 

Got heavy back day tomorrow. We'll see what happens.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

Didn't sleep for shit last night and woke up drenched in sweat. I think dropping the tren at such a high dose straight up was a bad idea.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you using the super dmz to sort of solidify your gains at the end of your cycle?

I'm gonna start cyanostane soon, can't wait to try my first IML product


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't think there's a need to solidify gains in a 20 week cycle 

But I'm mainly running it cause sitting around for 2 weeks while the test clears is gayer than aids.

Still dropping weight. GDit. 227 today after my workout but I have had NO strength decline since dropping the tren so something is going on. I'm tightening up really nice so I guess the weight loss isn't too bad of a thing. GMO was right. This shit is great for a recomp! 

T-bars - 5 plates 
Yate's - 275lbs
Shrugs - 405


----------



## suprfast (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I don't think there's a need to solidify gains in a 20 week cycle
> 
> But I'm mainly running it cause sitting around for 2 weeks while the test clears is gayer than aids.
> 
> ...



Digging those yates.


----------



## GMO (Oct 13, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> As you can tell it's already starting to dry me up. Midsection is popping out MUCH more than the first pic. This is kinda crazy for only 4 days worth of something. Maybe I'm super sensitive to it.
> 
> Got heavy back day tomorrow. We'll see what happens.




No bro...I remember it hitting me pretty fast as well.

You're going to love the stuff...


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 13, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Digging those yates.


 
Yeah dude I've only been doing them for about 6 weeks but I love them. They light me up. I like to hold it at the top too. 



GMO said:


> No bro...I remember it hitting me pretty fast as well.
> 
> You're going to love the stuff...


 
Pretty crazy how fast this stuff kicks in. If the other products are this good, I cannot wait to try them.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very Interesting, we started at the similar weights (202 5'10") and hope to finish the same too. I'm on my second bottle of Syd EQ w/Proviron and Halo sitting at 216 now. I'm going to finish off with Tren as well but with Mast from Granite Labs. When I'm done we can have some judging on the after pics  lol


----------



## jtgraham (Oct 13, 2011)

Super dmz was fucking amazing


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 16, 2011)

Didn't feel good all weekend. Couldn't stomach anything. Might be getting some sort of stomach bug. Trying to stay hydrated. But on the plus side, I look like a fucking beast. Drying up really good.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 16, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Didn't feel good all weekend. Couldn't stomach anything. Might be getting some sort of stomach bug. Trying to stay hydrated. But on the plus side, I look like a fucking beast. Drying up really good.



Get better bro. It's sucks getting sick on cycle, when you feel like you can be hitting the weights hard.


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 16, 2011)

damn thats a DEEBO cycle! are you losing weight on the dmz tho?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes I'm losing weight on the DMZ but it's to be expected. I dropped my tren before I started it, I stopped EQ the same day I started it, and I'm about to stop the test. I highly doubt that if I kickstarted with DMZ that I would do anything but gain some serious weight. This is a little different since I'm finishing such a long cycle with it. 

The shit is strong though. Plain and simple. I'm gonna POUND and bunch of water tonight and wash it down with a protein shake and get a bunch of sleep. I'm gonna go do chest tomorrow and come back and report my progress. 

Feeling bad today, the GF took me out and I got a new pair of boots. Nothing like some new boots to cheer you up. And for you yankees like GMO who don't own a pair of boots


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 17, 2011)

Bout to pound a HUGE breakfast and go to the gym. 4 eggs, Ham cut off the bone, and some wheat toast all made while sipping on a protein shake.


----------



## ManInBlack (Oct 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Bout to pound a HUGE breakfast and go to the gym. 4 eggs, Ham cut off the bone, and some wheat toast all made while sipping on a protein shake.


 
Das what up mayne!

I had 5 eggs, 3 slices toast with a little butter and jelly,some grapefruit juice, and of course a protein shake.

Pound the breakfast youngin


----------



## GMO (Oct 17, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> And for you yankees like GMO who don't own a pair of boots




Yee Haw partner!


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 17, 2011)

Shit was good. I've had that ham sitting around for a while. I just need to eat it. Maybe I'll cut it up and make some beans with it in the crockpot! 

Off to the gym. Stomach still feels a little weird so I might do light DB work today and get a good pump going.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 17, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yee Haw partner!


 



Is that banjo music I hear?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 17, 2011)

I did my normal chest workout. Felt a little bit weaker towards the end but everything went okay. I noticed I was looking really lean. Stepped on the scale. 223lbs. son of a bitch. 

I think I can boost that back up as my diet returns to normal and I get some more water in me. The downside is that no one likes to lose weight in this game. But the upside is I've maintained 90% of my strength and lost almost 10lbs so far and I look a LOT better.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2011)

someone dropped some weight FAST.  That officially makes me heavier than you.  We wont talk about being 4 inches shorter(not talking about my height  )


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 18, 2011)

Back up to 225 today. Must have just been dehydrated and hungry. I still feel weak but had a decent workout. This DMZ is no joke but it kills my appetite. But my chunky ass could stand to drop some weight.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 18, 2011)

Im thinking of a pic of just the new boots and a cowboy hat.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 18, 2011)

Dont wear cowboy hats.... Sorry to ruin your fantasy. 

I'm not THAT much of a redneck.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dont wear cowboy hats.... Sorry to ruin your fantasy.
> 
> I'm not THAT much of a redneck.



Thats BS.  Maybe just one??






okay okay...enough is enough

Looking a lot leaner man.  Now for the dreaded time off   running any liver support with the dmz?


----------



## GMO (Oct 18, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Thats BS.  Maybe just one??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It scares me that you had that image on hand to post up so quickly.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 18, 2011)

GMO said:


> It scares me that you had that image on hand to post up so quickly.



It scares you...it scares me.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 18, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't have mentioned the boots!!!! 

Yeah man I've been running NOW's liver regenerator and detoxifier the whole cycle. It just seems I can't get enough water in a day to clean me out. My piss is 75% of the time dark and I don't like it. I'll just stick it out for a couple more weeks. I can tell my body is tired and needs a break.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay it just seems that every morning i wake up with much more definition than the day before. This was from this morning straight outa bed. No pump no nothing. Sitting at 225.4lbs. I can tell that I'm shrinking up a little but I feel that most of it was water.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 19, 2011)

How are your energy levels right now?


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 19, 2011)

Man I won't lie. I'm feeling pretty lethargic from the DMZ and it has killed my appetite. I think this would be a great oral to add anytime to a cut cycle. But for a bulk, I would leave it at the front end while you're still building your cals up. Right now heading into PCT isn't when I want to be having appetite issues. 

MY vascularity has shot back up. Not sure if it's cause I'm leaning out or something to do with the DMZ but my forearms are scary. I sit at my desk and nod off though. Normally I don't have that problem. Some people say they get that way on dbol but I don't. 

I'm still going to finish taking it because it's working. My strength is still high and I'll just try to force feed.


----------



## Livebig14 (Oct 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Man I won't lie. I'm feeling pretty lethargic from the DMZ and it has killed my appetite. I think this would be a great oral to add anytime to a cut cycle. But for a bulk, I would leave it at the front end while you're still building your cals up. Right now heading into PCT isn't when I want to be having appetite issues.
> 
> MY vascularity has shot back up. Not sure if it's cause I'm leaning out or something to do with the DMZ but my forearms are scary. I sit at my desk and nod off though. Normally I don't have that problem. Some people say they get that way on dbol but I don't.
> 
> I'm still going to finish taking it because it's working. My strength is still high and I'll just try to force feed.


good log Sloppy.  Are you still running the GHRP-6?  Im surprised that isn't helping counteract the appetite suppression.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 19, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Man I won't lie. I'm feeling pretty lethargic from the DMZ and it has killed my appetite. I think this would be a great oral to add anytime to a cut cycle. But for a bulk, I would leave it at the front end while you're still building your cals up. Right now heading into PCT isn't when I want to be having appetite issues.
> 
> MY vascularity has shot back up. Not sure if it's cause I'm leaning out or something to do with the DMZ but my forearms are scary. I sit at my desk and nod off though. Normally I don't have that problem. Some people say they get that way on dbol but I don't.
> 
> I'm still going to finish taking it because it's working. My strength is still high and I'll just try to force feed.



How long ago did you stop taking eq? Cause if it's clearing out of your system, that could be the reason for the loss of appetite not the dmz, although the dmz could contribute to it. Just a theory.


----------



## Jt123 (Oct 19, 2011)

superdrol shot my appetite like crazy and made me lethargic but it worked like a charm


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 19, 2011)

I quit taking EQ 10 days ago. I never really noticed the HUGE appetite increase that most people say. I never got the hunger pangs or anything. But it's the DMZ that's fucking with me for sure. It's worth it though. The shit is working good. I'd take some ephidrene with it but I'd be afraid i'd lose too much weight going into PCT.

Actually I've been slacking on the CJC/GHRP. I think I'm gonna hold off on those until after I PCT. Gonna do a 6 week PCT with IGF-DES on workout days. First time. Should be good.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 27, 2011)

Update. I feel like I've been retaining muscle and dropping some fat.I still feel like I'm holding some water. Down to 224 today. My strength isn't down much but my drive is. I think the declining test levels are starting to catch up with me.

I want that fucking ab definition for shit's sake.


----------



## yerg (Oct 27, 2011)

Lookin good brother!! 
buy why not just keep runing the cjc and ghrp???  threw the cycle and into PCT and beyond???


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 27, 2011)

yerg said:


> Lookin good brother!!
> buy why not just keep runing the cjc and ghrp??? threw the cycle and into PCT and beyond???


 

Honestly I got tired of feeling like a fucking pin cushion. Doing tren ED and 2-3x per day with the CJC/GHRP and add some HCG in there and it was retarded. I'm always in a rush in the mornings and I forgot to do it and missed it a day here and there so I just want to wait until that's all I have to do. 

I'm really anxious to try this DES. I've heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## yerg (Oct 27, 2011)

Never used DES,  i know what your saying, its tough.  Im in the same boat as you.  running prop ed and npp eod with drost enanthate e3d... 3x aday with the cjc/ghrp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHH Im not gonna stop tho... I got enough to run in for bout 5 months... i wanna see what this shit can do.. Ill be running it with and without aas..


----------



## GMO (Oct 28, 2011)

yerg said:


> Never used DES,  i know what your saying, its tough.  Im in the same boat as you.  running prop ed and npp eod with drost enanthate e3d... 3x aday with the cjc/ghrp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHHHHH Im not gonna stop tho... I got enough to run in for bout 5 months... i wanna see what this shit can do.. Ill be running it with and without aas..




I recently put the brakes on the CJC and GHRP myself, b/c I got tired of pinning them 3x a day, not too mention the other pins for my cycle.

I plan on picking it back up for PCT, though.


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah it's just a pain in the dick trying to remember and time it correctly with food. 

I came to realize that things that determine when I can and cannot eat, I don't like so much.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 28, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yeah it's just a pain in the dick trying to remember and time it correctly with food.
> 
> I came to realize that things that determine when I can and cannot eat, I don't like so much.



was wondering what the hell happened to you.  

Seems like all that pinnning can get troublesome.  I like the PCT idea.  Gives you that feeling that something is still being done.  

Im beginning to think GMO needs a bigger pin


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 28, 2011)

suprfast said:


> was wondering what the hell happened to you.
> 
> Seems like all that pinnning can get troublesome. I like the PCT idea. Gives you that feeling that something is still being done.
> 
> Im beginning to think GMO needs a bigger pin


 

Just been busy as shit with school and work and taking care of other things. I still try to check in here to make sure everything is going smoothly. Well as smoothly as possible, this is IM for shits sake.


----------



## GMO (Oct 28, 2011)

suprfast said:


> was wondering what the hell happened to you.
> 
> Seems like all that pinnning can get troublesome.  I like the PCT idea.  Gives you that feeling that something is still being done.
> 
> Im beginning to think GMO needs a bigger pin



Only if it comes with that nurse...


----------



## oufinny (Oct 28, 2011)

GMO said:


> Only if it comes with that nurse...



She does have a purty mouth!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 2, 2011)

New pic. Dropped some water weight. Strength still up. Ready to start PCT. (Has anyone ever said that before?) Just blasted 1500iu of HCG in prep of starting PCT on monday.


----------



## vannesb (Nov 3, 2011)

nice log, looking forward to final results! nice gains for sure!


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks vannesb! 

My workouts have been lacking lately. No endurance but my strength is still almost on par with before. Here was my back routine today:

Rear Lateral Raises:
35lb DB's 3x10

Close Grip Chins: 
3x10

Yate's Rows:
135x10
225x10
275x8

T-Bar's:
3 plates x 10
4 plates x 10
3 x 10
1x 20 

Wide grip Lat Pull downs:
175 x 10
175 x 10
125 underhand x 10

Shrugs:
225 x 10
315 x 10
365 x 8
135 x 15


----------



## vannesb (Nov 3, 2011)

Still a strong workout bro! You look bigger for sure!


----------

